# Guess the boxer...



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


>


Iron Mike Tie-Sun


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Iron Mike Tie-Sun


Boom!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Boom!


Is the first one (top pic) a specific place or a description of the landscape?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


>


Mike Avacado?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Sorry mate I meant the second one with the desert/rocky landscape with the question.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Is the first one (top pic) a specific place or a description of the landscape?


No clues :bart But they don't all follow the same pattern.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Tim Bradley?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> Tim Bradley?


Yes mate!


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Kurushi said:


>


Timothy The Fireman / Desert Storm Bradley


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

chibelle said:


> Timothy The Firemen / Desert Storm Bradley


:good


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> :good


Tell us the first one, ain't no mother fucker ever gonna get that


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> Tell us the first one, ain't no mother fucker ever gonna get that


I reckon someone's got to get it.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


>


Oleg Maskaev


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

That first one is doing my fucking head in.

A cage and an avocado. Makes no sense.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Chris Algeri.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Miguel Vasquez


----------



## GrizzyBeard (May 21, 2013)

Got them all but top one. No idea what that one is.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Kurushi said:


>


Saul Canelo Alvarez


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Mike Alvarado? 

Got the others, but first one


----------



## Melocure (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Melocure (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

KING said:


> Chris Algeri.


Yes! Well done. I knew someone would finally get it.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> Saul Canelo Alvarez


Yes!


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Melocure said:


>


Absolutely no idea what this one is.


Melocure said:


>


Is that Samson Dutch Boy Gym? :rofl


----------



## Melocure (Sep 20, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Absolutely no idea what this one is.
> 
> Is that Samson Dutch Boy Gym? :rofl


:smile you got it.

Still waiting for the first one.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> Yes! Well done. I knew someone would finally get it.


Explain it to me lol


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> Explain it to me lol


There's been a bit of a running joke about Chris Algieri being let out of his cage after his trainer said that's what he was going to do during the Pac fight. He was being interviewed mid-round and said something to the affect of "It's almost time to let Chris out of his cage" literally seconds before Pac knocked him down. Since then it's been a running, if slightly obscure, joke. the avocado is a reference to his healthy diet. He often bangs on about avocados and healthy eating in general in interviews on account of his Masters degree in nutrition.

It was a tricky one. The images didn't make up his name phonetically.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Ha, I got the cage reference, it was the avocado that was fucking with me

Fair play mate, that was a good one, thinking about it I should have got it from the cage bit alone


----------



## Melocure (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

WTF lol


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Melocure said:


>


I need an answer. Kim Koo?


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I need an answer. Kim Koo?


Pongsaklek Wonjongkam.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Havik said:


> Pongsaklek Wonjongkam.


the first ``pi`c. wtf ``````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````
'Is he singing "***** man"?''Is he singing "***** man"?''Is he singing "***** man"?''Is he singing "***** man"?''Is he singing "***** man"?''Is he singing "***** man"?''Is he singing "***** man"?''Is he singing "***** man"?'aQ~


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

turbotime said:


>


I know this one


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

turbotime said:


>


My avy?


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Kurushi said:


>


This has to be Chris Algieri


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

knowimuch said:


>


Thats the Trinidad flag isn't it...

Teeter Trinidad & Tobago

lol


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Thats the Trinidad flag isn't it...
> 
> Teeter Trinidad & Tobago
> 
> lol


Not the flag of Trinidad, know your flag m8


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)




----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)




----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


>


SRL


----------



## Melocure (Sep 20, 2013)

knowimuch said:


>


:rofl Ali Raymi?

RIP


----------



## Melocure (Sep 20, 2013)

Havik said:


> Pongsaklek Wonjongkam.


Yep

Koki Kameda.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Have I stumped the thread?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> This has to be Chris Algieri


You got it! Where were you earlier?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Wait. Did anyone get @Melocure 's dagger toilet one yet?


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Melocure said:


> :rofl Ali Raymi?
> 
> RIP


Bingo


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Thats the Trinidad flag isn't it...
> 
> Teeter Trinidad & Tobago
> 
> lol


ha, im surprised even that you didnt confuse it with the most similar puerto rico


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

knowimuch said:


>


lara?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


>


sugar quartey valcamp

tyson fury


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


>


Sugar Nicolai Valuev?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Wait. Did anyone get @Melocure 's dagger toilet one yet?


takaloo


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Sugar Nicolai Valuev?











i was wrong!?!?!?!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> My avy?


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)




----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Gully Foyle said:


>


Guy Fieri


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

knowimuch said:


> Guy Fieri


----------



## Knox Harrington (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

Sonny Liston


----------



## Melocure (Sep 20, 2013)

Melocure said:


>


Since noone seems to get it, I'll just say that the first picture is traditional malay/indonesian dagger called Keris/Kris


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


>


Flat Earth Fire Hat? Must be one of those boxers form Thailand.


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

Melocure said:


>


Elton John. What where you asking for; boxers or *******, I forgot.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Melocure said:


>


Chris John


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Melocure (Sep 20, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Chris John


Bingo!


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Melocure said:


> Bingo!


Daud Yordan


----------



## Knox Harrington (Apr 7, 2014)

Anyone gonna do Dick Tiger?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Mr. Brain said:


>


Mickey Walker


----------



## Melocure (Sep 20, 2013)

This shit is pretty addictive


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Melocure (Sep 20, 2013)

AKA


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

Melocure said:


> AKA


Mr. Tony 80


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


>


Brandon Rios


----------



## Knox Harrington (Apr 7, 2014)

Pancho villa


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Knox Harrington said:


> Anyone gonna do Dick Tiger?


I googled, Tiger penis, never google tiger penis


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Easy one...


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

NoMas said:


> Easy one...


Vitali Klitschko! Dr Ironfist, right? right?


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

Roberto Duran


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

knowimuch said:


> Vitali Klitschko! Dr Ironfist, right? right?


That a joke I take it lol



Gully Foyle said:


> Roberto Duran


Correct...


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Gully Foyle said:


>


Who run flavor town?


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


>


Just a wild guess since I have no idea who the big goomer is in the top pic.

Estaban DeJesus


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

NoMas said:


>


Zab "Super" Judah


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

NoMas said:


> Easy one...


Hands of Stonehenge! Roberto Druidan


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

gumbo2176 said:


> Just a wild guess since I have no idea who the big goomer is in the top pic.
> 
> Estaban DeJesus


Its Brandon Rios

@Hands of Iron got it.

Guy in the pic was a wrestler named BAM BAM Bigelow


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Melocure (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Melocure (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Melocure (Sep 20, 2013)

Zopilote said:


>


Victor Ortiz?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Melocure said:


> Victor Ortiz?


:yep yup


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

gumbo2176 said:


> Zab "Super" Judah


Yes!!!



Boggle said:


> Hands of Stonehenge! Roberto Druidan


:deal


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Mr. Brain said:


>


roberto garcia?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Melocure (Sep 20, 2013)

nuclear said:


>


Uh.... Toney/Arreola/Butterbean?


----------



## Melocure (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

nuclear said:


>


Chavez jr


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

nuclear said:


>


Michael Carbajal


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

nuclear said:


> roberto garcia?


Robot toe dew rain


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Zopilote said:


> Chavez jr





Zopilote said:


> Michael Carbajal


:cheers


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Mr. Brain said:


> Robot toe dew rain


 atsch


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


>


BHop?


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Tage_West said:


>


Anthony Smalls


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Anthony Smalls


no but touche.

the first guy is Len


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Mr. Brain said:


>


sugar ray seals


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

nuclear said:


>


Julio Cesar Chavez Jr.


----------

